
The Perfect Product Myth - creatorkarma
https://medium.com/future-feed/the-perfect-product-myth-6939f1bb3f87
======
creatorkarma
Just throwing my opinion out there that we need to treat software as an
emergent phenomena that evolves and changes rather than a fixed product that
is static once completed.

